# Running Water makes pipes moan



## MikeRatliff (Jan 25, 2007)

Earlier this year a horrible noise started in our house whenever water is run from any bathroom outlet. It does not seem to do this when the dishwasher, kitchen sink or refrigerator water is run. It is only in our two bathrooms on the ground floor and the bathroom on the second floor. It seemed to coincide with our half-bath toilet starting to "run" a lot. The fill valve had a label on it that said it was a special water pressure valve. The squealing, moaning sound was really getting obnoxious whenever water was run. I replaced the fill valve and that fixed the "running" problem, but the moaning/squealing noise is as loud as ever. Any ideas?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome to the Chatroom. I am guessing that the problem is a washer or "O" ring on one of the bathroom faucets. Try turning off the water supply lines (one at a time) under the sinks. Then turn on water at a place that would usually make the pipes squeal. When one of the supplies is off and the noise doesn't appear, thats the faucet you need to repair. See if the test works and if so, let us know if you need help with the repair. Good luck.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Check the water pressure on the house, test with a pressure gage that connects to an outside hose bibb, there is a possibility your house pressure is too high.


----------

